# From Peasants To Heros



## Ivellious (Apr 2, 2007)

It is a bright, sunny, summer afternoon in the small, sleepy town of Oakburst. The people of the town go about their peaceful lives, in the same manner that they always have.  The "Drunken Boar", the hot spot of the town, has it's few regulars, but also has a new item of excitement not seen to this town in the past 10 years,  adventurers.  There are some at the small church of Ehlonna praying that this does not mean bad omens for Oakburst, and then there are some that has no interest in them at all

Olwain: Your normal sleepy days of service to your god in the church is disrupted with people from the village, some you know personally even, asking you if Ehlonna is punishing them, for adventures means monsters have come about, and to the town's knowledge, there have been any monsters in this area for the past ten years.  Not since Belak the druid came to visit the old ruins 4 hours to the south.

Sash: You seem to have the feeling that your master, Altirus Forlagn, does not want you to meet the adventurers at all. Maybe that feeling comes from the fact that he has set you about small meaningless tasks that has taken you the better part of the day to complete, or maybe it's from whenever you see your master looking in the direction of the inn, he has a look of disgust in his face.  Sometimes he even sees you looking at him and snarls at you, "Get back to work Sash! I've got more work for you" You realize that the only way you're going to see them is to sneak out of your chores and visit the inn

Alonnd:  You've heard about the adventurers being in town, but being the loner that you are, you've decided that you're going to go about your life as normal and act as though nothing special is happening.

Brandon: Your adopted parents have pretty much given the day to as on account to the adventurers arriving, and your actions are yours.

Ty: Your parents have taken a risk in hopes of trying to hide you away from the adventurers, and that's by putting you in charge of the shop, though nobody has entered today making the place pretty much dead.  It would be easy for you to sneak out of the place and not even be noticed.

Weyland:  You see great promise in the adventurers to buy some of your skills, as the sleepy town hasn't a need for weapons.  Matter of fact you've spent more time making and mending horse shoes for the than anything.  You would even be at the inn right now, trying to strike up a deal if it weren't for the fact you spent the better part of the day making more horse shoes.  Now that you're done though you've got free reign of the town

Dm notes will be in green, and I would appriecate if you used color fonts for your characters, but it's not required.  If you're not happy with how I started you off, then tell me and we'll see if we can work something out


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2007)

"Ah, another beautiful day," says Alonnd as he works in his small garden. Wiping the sweat from his brow with the back of one forearm, the hunter briefly considers leaving the mundane work to go hunting. The cool shade of the forest would be much preferable to toiling under the hot sun. Still, he had just brought down a deer three days ago, and still had plenty of meat. And these vegetables wouldn't harvest themselves.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 2, 2007)

Ty smiled at his parents. They were fools for trying to have him 'watch' the store, and probably knew it, but he did not want to shatter they fragile hold on reality as he saw it. So, he waited for them to leave, closed up the shop, and left. If anyone needed some soap, they'd have to come back tomorrow.

The young man strode idly towards the Inn with these supposed adventurers. No need to rush, they'd be there a while if tales of their sort were true. It was a bardic law that all adventures had to start at an Inn. Wouldn't want to violate that sacrosanct rule.


----------



## Andor (Apr 2, 2007)

The clang of the forge rang through the town as Weyland finished shaping the last horseshoe. Satisifed with his work he sent it aside to cool and straightened his tools. He poured a handy bucket of water over his head to cool off and wiped his brow with a shop rag. Whistleing tunelessly he looked around the small shop under the tarpaulin suspended from the back of his wagon. _Not bad. I'll need to buy some more charcoal soon though. Hopefully those travellers will want something interesting done. Farrier work pays the bills but a challange would be nice._ He gave a final swipe of polish to the suit of scale mail on display on it's post.


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 2, 2007)

"Ah, doctor Forlagn," Sash says, tapping the mage on his back lightly, "I've finished dusting and sorting your librams, but the one on Tenser's Third Law? Well, it tried to bite me. I'm not sure if I ought to try and use any cantrips to get it on your shelf, so if you could look at it? I'm not sure where it's gotten to by now, but... well, I'll be getting some timber from Brandon, someone in town would like a violin, I need seasoned wood." 
  Of course, the book on Tenser's Third law has been stuffed behind the bookshelf by Sash, and no one in town is remotely interested in violins at the moment. Besides, scrubbing ink bottles was not Sash's idea of 'studying abroad'.

[sblock=Ivellious] If Sash's master goes to see about the book, Sash'll head for the inn.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 2, 2007)

Excited at the prospect of a day free day to himself and the chance to see some adventurers Brandon bids farewell to his adoptive parents and master and heads towards the Inn.

Passing by Master Forlagn's tower Brandon hesitates slightly before heading for the front door.  Seeing it open and Sash exiting in a hurried fashion Brandon smiles uncertainly at his friend and arches an  at eyebrow at Sash over his strange behaviour.

With a grin on his face and a twinkle in his eye Brandon addresses the small youth next to him as they head towards the Inn "It's _kind_ of Master Forlagn to let you have the day off!  Especially considering his strong opinions on 'adventurers'. " Brandon thumps his slender friend on the back as his expresion reveals all that Brandon needs to know on the matter.


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 3, 2007)

"Crazed cantrips, Brandon, is it that easy to figure me out?" Sash says, and then winks: "Well, I just hope the doctor takes his time finding that book - oh, and I said I was coming to get some wood from you, in case where I was comes up at some point."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2007)

*Alonnd the Hunter*

Alonnd spends a couple more hours working in his garden. It is easy to see how the bare-chested young man built up his strapping, muscled body; he is obviously no stranger to hard work.

The hunter puts away his tools, and goes to wash in cold water from the nearby well. After finishing, he drops his loose shirt on over his shoulders. Deciding that a cool ale at the inn sounds like a fine idea, he heads in the direction.

-


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 3, 2007)

Sash and Brandon:  As you all walk towards the inn, you see that the Weyland has been busy working the day away on his forges as the smoke is still raising from them.  You also see the man as he begins to polishing a suit of scale mail. 

Weyland:  You also see the two boys heading towards the inn, and wonder why Sash is going in that direction.  The good wizard has made his views about the adventurers quite well know, even going as far as to make a huge order of horse shoes from you, and he owns no horses.  Though he did pay you, and maybe it's a spell component to a spell or something, but whatever the case you've finished the boy's master's order.

Alonnd: You head towards the "Drunken Boar" seeing the Arahan's problem child as he meanders his way to the inn 

Ty:  As you head towards the inn, you realize that you're parents will be there as well, and that you must make means to not be discovered by them.  Though with your hair the way it is, it's really easy for you to be spotted in a crowd


----------



## stonegod (Apr 3, 2007)

Ty sees the group at a distance, and thinks about his parents seeing him. _And... what of it?_ _They may try to stop us._ _Feh. If they could, they would._ _Ah, but if we make them think it was someone else..._

They boy grins. He ducks into a nearby alley, taking a moment to rough up his clothes, stick his head in a scarf "appropriated" from an untended clothesline, and otherwise change his look a bit.

_There, that'll do it._

With a jaunty whistle, he continued onward.

OOC: Disguise check to hide his obvious features.


----------



## Andor (Apr 3, 2007)

Weyland waves to Sash. "You can tell Master Forlagn his shoes are ready. What does he want them for anyway? Good luck?" he calls.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 3, 2007)

Opps, forgot to mention, if you're wanting to do a skill check or any simialr rolls, just go ahead and use invisible castle, and put the link here.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 3, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> "Crazed cantrips, Brandon, is it that easy to figure me out?" Sash says, and then winks: "Well, I just hope the doctor takes his time finding that book - oh, and I said I was coming to get some wood from you, in case where I was comes up at some point."



Grinning in amusement Brandon nods his agreement readily "Don't worry Sash, you've covered for me plenty in the past, it'll be a pleasure to watch your back for a change." 

Seeing Weyland busy at work and hearing his subsequent greeting, Brandon's countenance instantly changes to it's usual guarded look and listens intently as Sash converses with the young smith.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2007)

Seeing the boy Ty duck into an alley, Alonnd simply shakes his head in disapproval and continues on his way to the Druken Boar. That boy was always up to no good. And despite the fact that Alonnd was only a year older than Ty, he did consider the boy to be just that; a boy. What Ty needed was some good hard work...life could be hard in the village, and the sooner he learned to be responsible, the easier things would be.


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 4, 2007)

"Horseshoes? Hmph... I wonder why the doctor had me spending most of the day fetching water for him at the same time he sent _you_ an order of horseshoes?" Sash raises an eyebrow in perplexity for a second, then smiles and shrugs "Oh, well. I'll bring them up to him on the way back from the Drunken Boar, whatever it is he needs them for. Hey, you don't want to go there with us, do you? Brandon, mind if he comes?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 4, 2007)

Ty takes a moment composing his disguise then continues down the road, a cocky grin on his face.

[Ty will take 10 for a 16 Disguise check. Remind me to buy a disguise kit in the future.]


----------



## Andor (Apr 5, 2007)

Weyland glances at the armour on it's display stand then shrugs and tosses the rag over his shoulder. "Why not? If the prospective customers will not come to the smith, the Smith will go to the customers. Besides.. I'm thirsty."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

Ty: You cover your hair up, and even check a window near by to make sure that your disguise is passable.  You look normal on a glance, but you realize that anyone staring at you or getting a lucky glance might ruin your disguise, but you're not worried. Everyone will be to focused on the adventures to care anyways.  As you continue your way into the inn, you see Alonnd slip into the front door 

Sash,Weyland: The two of you make you way towards the inn, talking about the adventurers and what they might bring, when you notice that someone that you're not sure of slips into the inn before you all, but you chalk it up to being one of the adventurers or maybe even someone from an outlying farm come to check the commotion

Brandon: You walk along in silence with Sash and Weyland, listening to their conversation when you see that Ty, trying to be disguised slips into the in before you 

All:You step into the inn, mystified by the fact that adventurers have come into your sleepily little town.  At first you feel a radiant goodness flow over you, though you haven't a clue as to the source.  You're eyes scan for the adventurers, but the crowd of people obscure them from your view.  Then suddenly the crowd parts, as if it was your god given right to see the adventurers, and as you peer into the widen hole you first see a man in shiny armor with an emblem of Pelor on his chest.  Next to him on either side of him are two men, one on the left wearing the same armor without the emblem, and the one of the right wearing leather armor.  Behind the one on the left a woman stands in robes, who looks to be the twin of the one on the left.  These are your mighty heros that stand before you


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry about the bit on the post


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

Alonnd shrugs when he sees the gathering of "heroes." In the hunter's mind, shiny armor didn't make one a grand hero. It took great deeds to be accounted as such. 

Pushing through the throng to the bar, the young man waves down the 'tender. "Ale, if you please!" He is forced to nearly shout over the sound of the crowd.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

The disguised Ty floats about the crowd, listening and occasionally asking questions to see if anyone has discerned why they are here or what they know about them. People seem quite talkative.

Gather Info (untrained): 22


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 6, 2007)

Sash walks proudly through the opening in the crowd, smiling warmly. He walks up to the adventurer who looks like the leader, and holds out his hand: "Good morning, sir!  My name is Sash, I'm studying abroad here in Oakburst.  I'm sure you've geussed that the whole town is wonering about you, but that must happen a lot, dosen't it?" He smiles again and waits for his reply.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 8, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> Sash walks proudly through the opening in the crowd, smiling warmly. He walks up to the adventurer who looks like the leader, and holds out his hand: "Good morning, sir!  My name is Sash, I'm studying abroad here in Oakburst.  I'm sure you've geussed that the whole town is wonering about you, but that must happen a lot, dosen't it?" He smiles again and waits for his reply.



Happy to let his more effusive friend do the talking Brandon trails behind Sash highlighting Sash's slight nature with his own looming presence.


----------



## Andor (Apr 8, 2007)

Weyland takes advantage of the crowd surrounding the 'heros' to make his way to the bar. He grins at the barmaid. "How about a pint of bitters darlin'?"


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry guys,  I'm having diffculties in rl a the moment so it might take sometime in between post 

Ty: As you float about the crowd, you pick up the tidbits that they are here on a holy quest.  To find a druid that disappeared in this region.  Of course the towns people had already told them of Belak, and the ruins that he went to visit, and never came back from.

Alonnd: You step to the bar to see that the dwarven barkeep is extremely  busy today, but that doesn't strike you as odd, for the simple fact that it seems the entire town is in the inn. "Be with you in a moment Alonnd!  Little busy!" Durgan the dwarf calls as he hands another man in the crowd a beer.  The dwarf then walks over as he pours you an ale "Sorry bout that.  Little too busy for me taste, but can't complain.  Brings in the money, 3 copper." He says as he puts the drink on the bar in front of you and holds out his hand to accept payment.

Weyland:  Tilla turns as you call for her to get a drink, and smiles at you when you grin at her.  Without saying a word to you, she puts a down a glass in front of you, and with a wink turns to help other customers

Sash and Brandon:  The paladin takes Sash's hand and firmly shakes it while saying, "Yeah, even though we're not that experienced as a group, people still flock to see us.  I'm Brashford, servant of Pelor.  The Man on my left is Telgar with the woman being his sister Folra.  And Then we have our tracker Denvan"


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 11, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> "Yeah, even though we're not that experienced as a group, people still flock to see us.  I'm Brashford, servant of Pelor.  The Man on my left is Telgar with the woman being his sister Folra.  And Then we have our tracker Denvan"




Sash nods, making eye contact with each of the adventurers. "Really? Most people here seem to think you're mighty travelers. You've never been here before, have you? My teacher wasn't too keen on letting me meet the new comers. You don't happen to be acquainted with a Dr. Forlagn, do you?" he says to the group as a whole.

[sblock=Ivellious]Don't worry about it.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2007)

"Thank you, Durgan," says Alonnd, counting out the coppers to the barkeep. "By the way, I've still got some smoked venison from my last hunt back the house. Let me know if you'd like anymore of it."

With a wink to the dwarf and drink in hand, Alonnd turns around and surveys the crowd and these heroes that everyone seems to be making a fuss about.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 13, 2007)

Alonnd: The dwarf seems about ready to say something when someone else calls out for him.  "Sorry, gotta go, but yeah, that vension was good.  Bring me more over, and I'll pay ya." 

Sash:  The Paladin shakes his head and answers, "Nope, never heard of him.  Should I have?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 13, 2007)

Alonnd nods at Durgan and moves into the crowd, looking for a place to sit. Perhaps there was an empty chair somewhere here among the villagefolk.


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 13, 2007)

"Nah, there's no reason you ought to know him. Just wondering, is all. Mind if I ask you another question? What brings you here in the first place?"

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I just turned my mode to stealth to see what it looked like, and found that silver barely shows up.I've changed my text color just in case it's hard to read.[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Apr 14, 2007)

Weyland gives an admiring glance at Tillas backside then take a long draught of beer and sighs contentedly. _"Well might as well see what the fuss is all about."_  he thinks to himself, and wanders over towards the adventurers.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2007)

Ty floats about, trying to put two and two together. He'd heard the stories about the druid, of course, since it was about the time he `took his walk', but did not think of it much. He was content to see what these new fangled visitors would do; they had not impressed him yet.


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] "Uh, TheMagician asked me to bump the thread... so here goes: bump. I think that's it."[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 23, 2007)

Everyone: As you all float towards the adventurers from different angels the Paladin draws his sword, and begins to tell the tale of their quest.  "We've have been selected by a circle of druids from days rides from here.  We've have been selected by them to track down and kill a renegade druid by the name of Belak.  We will bring this man to justice and I, Sir Brashford, swear by my sword, Shatterspike.  We will not fail."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

Alonnd can only smile at the paladin's boast. Of course, if rumors were true, all adventurers bragged about their exploits and what they would accomplish. In truth, it meant little to the hunter. Still, even Alonnd would brag from time to time; the villagers loved his story about taking down a bull elk with a single shaft through the eye, or having faced off with a bear in the woods with only his hatchet to defend himself.

Perhaps there were more to these newcomers than he first thought. He'd give them the benefit of the doubt, at least until they proved otherwise.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

Belak. That was a name cursed in his house. He'd put it together---he'd gone walkabout after the Druid had come, and become what he was now. What he was then---he couldn't remember. But it didn't bother him. But he had to know something.

From the back of the crowd, with a lopsided grin, the boy called out, "What is he wanted for? Making too many plants healthy? That surely is a crime."


----------



## Andor (Apr 24, 2007)

Weyland takes a contemplative sip of his beer as he listens to the paladin. _A named sword eh? Guess they won't be needing anything from me. Pity. I wonder who this druid is?_


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 25, 2007)

The Paladin looks at Ty angrily, but quickly composes himself.  He then answers quiet coldly, "He is wanted for the disruption of law.  He believes survival of the fittest means he can kill anyone he chose because he is fitter than they are.  We've been sent to bring him in.  Does that answer your question?"  The faint hint of disdain can be heard in his voice as he finishes his comment to Ty


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2007)

The paladin's answer brings a question to the hunter's lips. "So, this 'Belak' is a murderer then? Do we village folk need to be worried?"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 25, 2007)

Ty chuckles a bit, but lets the others ask their questions. If it was truly 'survival of the fittest,' then it would work itself out, would it not?


----------



## Andor (Apr 26, 2007)

*A sale!*

Weyland grins. "If you're worried Alonnd I'll be happy to sell you some armour." he calls out merrily.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Alonnd raises an eyebrow at Weyland's words. "If you made any armor worth wearing, I might take you up on that offer!" The hunter raises his mug in salute to the smith.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 26, 2007)

"It would be for the best if you stepped up on your city guard, but other than that, do not fear. We shall handle the threat." The paladin answers Alonnd's question.  With it being made known that Weyland is a smith, Telgar steps towards him, and says kindly "We are in need of some supplies.  Such as horse shoes, pitons, and other climbing gear as well." Though the bar erupts in to laughter at Alonnd's comment, it seems not to deter the man from business


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Apr 26, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> "It would be for the best if you stepped up on your city guard, but other than that, do not fear. We shall handle the threat." The paladin answers Alonnd's question.  With it being made known that Weyland is a smith, Telgar steps towards him, and says kindly "We are in need of some supplies.  Such as horse shoes, pitons, and other climbing gear as well." Though the bar erupts in to laughter at Alonnd's comment, it seems not to deter the man from business



Finally breaking his long silence Brandon addresses the Paladin in a flat baritone "Sir Knight do you have any leads on where the Druid may be. It might be best if us _simple_ village folk know where to avoid going until you've captured this _villian_"

[sblock=skill check]Brandon is using his bluff skill (+3) to hide his true interest and feelings on the matter[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Apr 28, 2007)

Weyland rolls his eyes at Alonnd's jab. _As if these villagers could tell bad armour from good._ he thinks. He makes his way through the crowd to Teland and speaks "No problem. I admit I'd been hoping for more of a challenge than farrier work, but you lot seem to be well kitted out. Horse shoes I have in stock. A piton is a sort of a heavy nail with a loop on it to hold a rope, yes? I can make those in a trice. Just tell me what else you need and I can do it. How long will you be in town before heading out to get yon evil Druid?"


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 28, 2007)

"An evil druid? Now _that's_ studying abroad! Can I come with you?" Sash says, looking at the adventureres each in turn, his hazel eyes boring into theirs.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 28, 2007)

Ty laughs at Sash's eager requests. "To do what? Wash their boots and polish their leather. Such _mighty_ adventurers have little use for the lot of us."


----------



## TheMagician (Apr 30, 2007)

Sash gives him an uncharacteritic glare: "To get some actual practice in with magic! I do enough boot-washing at docter Forlagn's, anyway."


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 30, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Finally breaking his long silence Brandon addresses the Paladin in a flat baritone "Sir Knight do you have any leads on where the Druid may be. It might be best if us _simple_ village folk know where to avoid going until you've captured this _villian_"




"We believe him to be hiding out in a set of ruins towards the south of here, but other than that, we haven't a clue.  We were going to check out these ruins first though in hopes that the durid is there." Brashford says with it apparent that some of the wind has been taken out of his sails.



			
				Andor said:
			
		

> Weyland rolls his eyes at Alonnd's jab. _As if these villagers could tell bad armour from good._ he thinks. He makes his way through the crowd to Teland and speaks "No problem. I admit I'd been hoping for more of a challenge than farrier work, but you lot seem to be well kitted out. Horse shoes I have in stock. A piton is a sort of a heavy nail with a loop on it to hold a rope, yes? I can make those in a trice. Just tell me what else you need and I can do it. How long will you be in town before heading out to get yon evil Druid?"




Telgar nods his head slightly, and says"We'll be leaving once we have those supplies.  So don't worry, you'll get business from us."




			
				TheMagician said:
			
		

> Sash gives him an uncharacteritic glare: "To get some actual practice in with magic! I do enough boot-washing at docter Forlagn's, anyway."




Folra steps forwards, and looks at Sash as if to appraise him, but shakes her head.  "You don't seem to be strong enough in your talents just yet to be of any use to us.  Unless you really do want to just be washing our boots." She says as she smirks at her comment


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

Ty smirks again. "Out to search blindly for cause that is unclear but too dangerous to a master apprentice. Ah, adventuring, the height of folly. Well, at least our smith will get some work." The young man chuckles at his own jest.


----------



## TheMagician (May 4, 2007)

Sash shrugs, and smiles at Folra: "Yet is the key word there, ma'am. If you've any tips on magic in the meantime, I'd like to hear them." 

Hearing Ty's remark, he turns a little red, and toys with the idea of using a prestidigitation to change his hair pink... then thinks better of it. The last time he tried using magic for anything outside of practice sessions with the Doctor ended with an unpleasantly large amount of animated broomsticks... and worse, Dr. Forlagn had Sash hunt down each, and then work out how to de-activate them alone.
[sblock=Ivellious]Just a small question, but, what kind of master is Forlagn? (y'know, for backround...and stuff)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2007)

Alonnd continues drinking his beer, watching the interaction between the adventurers and the crowd.


----------



## Andor (May 5, 2007)

"Nothing wrong with honest work Ty. You might even give it a try some time." Weyland tosses over his shoulder, then turns back to the adventurer. "Okay then. I'll make the pitons tonight. Bring your horses by tomorrow morning and I'll re-shoe them. If there is anything else you need just ask."


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2007)

*Ivellious, would Alonnd know where the ruins are? I assume he is fairly familiar with the area, being a hunter.*


----------



## Ivellious (May 6, 2007)

Andor, You don't know that it's Ty.  He disguied and you missed your spot check
Rhun, I would think that with Alonnd he would know the location of the ruins.  He is a hunter after all
Magican I'd have to think about that.  I like how you're making him out to be so far though personality wise.  Though if anything, I'd think he was maybe a low lvl wizard like 2 and with the town being how it is, he just got the title master, and decided he liked it.  

"Boy, I should put you in your place!" The Paladin says angrily to Ty, but Flora places her hand on his shoulder to clam him, and shakes her head.  Brashford looks at the woman, and with a sigh turns to Weyland, and says "We appreciate your help good sir.  We'll meet you at the appointed time." With that the group of adventurers head towards the stairs of the inn, with the crowd parting like water for them.  As soon as they are up the stairs, the inn erupts as people gossip about them, and their quest


----------



## TheMagician (May 6, 2007)

Sash watches the adventurers go, then says: "Well, that was a decrecendo. Well, Brand, I'll need to go, before Doctor Forlagn notices I'm gone. Weyland, I'll pick up those horseshoes from your shop on the way back, if it's alright with you?"

[sblock=Ivellious] OK, thanks. Do the Chants relize that Alitrius is a low level wizard? (sorry, not bothering you, am I?)[/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 6, 2007)

Speaking in a hushed whisper Brand addresses the small group that had gathered around Sash and the adventurers "Now that the '_mighty adventurers_' have gone, perhaps we should talk about how we plan on making a visit to a certain set of ruins"


----------



## Ivellious (May 7, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ivellious] OK, thanks. Do the Chants relize that Alitrius is a low level wizard? (sorry, not bothering you, am I?)[/sblock]




[sblock=TheMagician]  No, because the good wizard has taking to hiding in his shop.  That's the reason why he dislikes them so much is because he's afraid he'll be shown for the fraud he really is.  Though in hindsight I probably shouldn't of told you that [/sblock]


----------



## Andor (May 7, 2007)

Weyland finishes his bitters in one deep draught then put the mug down. "Sure Sash I'll go with you." Then he grimaces hearing Brands whisper. "Tch. Not a good idea. I'm a Smith and I can craft steel and magic. Someday I'll be a Master and forge wonders such as yon Paladin and his friends carry. But this druid eh? He shapes flesh."  He shakes his head at the thought and wanders towards the door.


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

The disguised Ty chuckled at the suggestions. "Don't deal with the druid. But there's no reason not to take a peek." He grins. "To make make sure they will be all right."


----------



## TheMagician (May 9, 2007)

Sash begins to walk out with Weyland to get the horseshoes. On his way out, he calls over his shoulder to Brandon: "Where should we meet, the edge of the forest? I think the Doctor will be sorting his scroll collection tonight..."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 9, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> Sash begins to walk out with Weyland to get the horseshoes. On his way out, he calls over his shoulder to Brandon: "Where should we meet, the edge of the forest? I think the Doctor will be sorting his scroll collection tonight..."



"Indeed tonight it is, let's meet at Falcons Grove three hours before sundown.  I'll tell my parents that we're going camping, so be prepared to stay the night."


----------



## Andor (May 10, 2007)

Weyland walks out with Sash mentally cataloging his supplies of charcoal and iron stock.


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2007)

Ty listens to the planned outing, making a mental not to be there, invited or not. He then sneaks back to the shop, hoping to arrive before his parents so he can pretend nothing was amiss. If they are there, such is life, and he was not going to get out of shape about.

He discards the disguise along the way home.


----------



## Ivellious (May 14, 2007)

Everyone arrives back to their designated post without too much of a stir, though as Sash hands Alitrius the horse shoes he requested from Weyland the young mage gets the feeling that the good doctor knows of what he's done.  Though if does, the older mage says nothing about it.  Everyone goes on about their business for the next 3 hours as the sun begins to descend on the sleepily little town.

If anyone wanted to do anything in those three hours specfic, let me know, and I'll work it out, but for sheer story purpose, I decided to jump ahead


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2007)

Alonnd returns home after a second mug of beer. He then hikes into the woods, to the nearby stream for a cool bath. Feeling much refreshed, he returns to his cottage to putter about as dusk begins to fall.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2007)

If his parents suspected anything, they kept it to themselves, which was fine as far as Ty was concerned. The moment they returned, he smiled and left the shop. For the next few hours, he busied himself with idle activities. As the sun set, he made his way to agreed on meeting place. He may have not been invited, but he was coming along.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 15, 2007)

Coming home from the tavern Brandon goes and visits his surrogate father and master, Ducking as he steps thru the doorway that leads to the workshop he approaches the small man that has come to mean some much to him.

With a smile and a nod Brandon resumes working on the cabinet that Mrs Matthews had commissioned the Carpenters to make. Getting out a fine bladed chisel and a wooden mallet, Brandon continues to carve out the flowers which are part of the fancy relief on the front of the cabinet.

Despite the large size of his hands he works with confidence and skill at the fancy delicate work and is soon immersed in the activity. When Master Carpenter finally calls it quits for the day, Brandon as always is surprised at how fast the day seems to go while he is working.

A nod of approval and clap on the back is all the praise he receives from his taciturn father, but it's all the praise he needs coming from a hard but fair taskmaster.

Stretching out the kinks from shoulders, back and arms Brandon draps his large arm around his surrogate father with obvious affection "Dad a group of us were planning on going camping tonight, do you mind if I stay out tonight at Falcons Grove with the others"

Turning to look up at his large son Mr Carpenter fails to hide his smile at the remarks "Well as long as you promise to behave and promise to be back my lunch time tomorrow, I can't see the harm in it Brand.  In fact it'll do you some good to branch out and spend some time with some of the other local boys."

With a whop of delight Brandon speeds of into the house to get ready and leave his father shaking his head in general amusement over his antic's.  After a hasty supper Brandon kisses his parents goodbye and then heads off to meet the others at Falcons Grove.

[sblock=Equipment]Brandon has gathered up all of his equipment (except his tools) plus a lantern and some oil, 50' hemp rope, a large knife (worn on his belt), and a small knife (hidden in his  sock inside of his boot) from the workshop.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2007)

As dusk comes near, Alonnd gathers up all of his gear, and prepares to go out. Although he had no real interest in following the adventurers, he wasn't about to let the other boys wander off into the forest alone without at least keeping an eye on them. The woods could be dangerous at night; Sash and Brandon probably couldn't tell scrub oak from poison oak. And Falcon's Grove wasn't far off.


----------



## Andor (May 15, 2007)

Weyland finishes welding the last piton and plunks it into a bucket of water to temper it. Then he inspects it and sets it back in the coals. Once it is glowing the proper color he sets it aside to cool. He is cleaning up the shop when he sees Sash and Brandon go by. He shakes his head at their foolishness and keeps wiping then glances over at the armour stand with it's suit of scale mail. He keeps wiping while chewing worridly at his lip. Finally he gives an exasperated sigh and begins to pull on the armour.


----------



## TheMagician (May 16, 2007)

Sash returns to the house of Alitrius, and begins the theory work on Mesmer's Dormancy series.
"Let's see..._atay, aethrei, triestiel?"_ Sash consults the reference table to check his pronunciation, and gets a grumpy nod from the doctor. "Yes, Chant, that's correct. Tell me, though, why I found Tenser's Third Law hidden behind my bookshelf?" Sash looks at the doctor, puzzled: "That's odd... why would it - oh. _That's_ the book that bit my -" Sash is cut short by a withering look from Alitrius. Evidently, he forgot what he told the doctor to get out of the workshop in the morning.
 He blunders through several more pointed questions, but manages to convince him to let him go camping that evening, provided he can recite the Dormancy series by dinner.

[sblock=equipment]Sash will take what's in his inventory, save for the artisan's tools, and will prepare his spells as he does his theory work: _Sleep_, _Prestidigitation_ and _Mage Hand_[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (May 22, 2007)

Sorry guys, lost track of the thread, and it didn't help things are getting alittle hectic on my end of life

You all approach Falcon's Grove at different intervals, with Sash actually being the first one to the site surprisingly.  It seems that his studies are actually finally starting to pay off for him. As Sash begins getting settled to wait for Brandon to arrive, Ty arrives on the scene feeling as as confident as ever.  After a few minutes (which if you all want to play out, go ahead and be my guest.) The mastermind of the little expedition arrives with a smile on his face, till he sees Ty, and then Brandon goes to his normal hiding, which doesn't get to last very long before Alonnd reaches the grove.  As the group begins talk about the trip to the ruins, an armored Weyland shows up, worried about the boys, but sighing alittle to see that Alonnd is here.  Maybe he'll talk some sense into them


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

Ty grins sardonically as he come upon Sash. "Imagine finding you here! A little shape-changed druidic birdie told you me you'd be scoffing your chores. Out to practice cantrips to clean some adventurer's boot?" As the other's come, Ty has sarcastic words for all of them, closing with, "You all are mad. Venturing after a druid that a band of 'full' adventurers are after? Truly touched." A twinkle shows in his eyes. "I *like* it."


----------



## Andor (May 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "I *like* it."




"And there you have it lads. Proof positive that this is a daft venture." Weyland adds.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 22, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ty grins sardonically as he come upon Sash. "Imagine finding you here! A little shape-changed druidic birdie told you me you'd be scoffing your chores. Out to practice cantrips to clean some adventurer's boot?" As the other's come, Ty has sarcastic words for all of them, closing with, "You all are mad. Venturing after a druid that a band of 'full' adventurers are after? Truly touched." A twinkle shows in his eyes. "I *like* it."





			
				Andor said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by stonegod
> "I like it."
> 
> ...



With a scowl on his face Brandon storms over to the two interlopers and speaks to them thru gritted teeth all the while looming over the others with his massive frame "NOONE invited either or you two to tag along, so I suggest you shut you mouths before I shut them for you"

With a final glare at the both of them he thumps back across the clearing towards his friend Sash, and finishes rolling out his bedroll and blanket.

"If either of you want to actually make yourselves useful, you could go get some wood for the fire" Brandon spits out the words with barely contained ire.


----------



## stonegod (May 22, 2007)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> "If either of you want to actually make yourselves useful, you could go get some wood for the fire" Brandon spits out the words with barely contained ire.



Ty did not flinch at Brandon's charge. If anything, his smile become larger. There had been tales in the village of the boy provoking fights by those exasperated with him, and while Ty usually lost them, the never fading grin always seemed to be there as a stinging reminder. If anything, the boy was fearless.

As large young man stomped back to the camp, Ty causally raised his left hand. A bolt of _something_---a chaotic swirl of purple, green, and red---shot forth, striking a nearby small branch. With a *thud* it separated from the tree and landed in the space in front of Brandon.

"Is that good, or would you like more?"

OOC: I'm taking a little creative license here, but even a half-damage eldritch blast should be able to bring down a small branch.


----------



## Ivellious (May 23, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm taking a little creative license here, but even a half-damage eldritch blast should be able to bring down a small branch.




I'd say even 1 point of damage would be fine to take down a small branch from a tree.  So it's good


----------



## Andor (May 23, 2007)

Weyland bristles at Brandon's comment but before he can say anything Ty shoots down the branch. He turns and looks at Ty with a surprised expression.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2007)

Alonnd can only roll his eyes at Brandon's threat. That boy was going to get himself killed if he didn't watch himself. He clears his throat and speaks quietly. "I'm only here to make sure you don't do something that causes trouble for the entire village. It wouldn't be the first time, after all."

*What class is Brandon? I don't see his charsheet in the rogue's gallery.And actually, I don't see Weyland's either.*


----------



## stonegod (May 23, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *What class is Brandon? I don't see his charsheet in the rogue's gallery.And actually, I don't see Weyland's either.*



OOC: Brandon is a hexblade; he's over the in the OOC thread still.


----------



## TheMagician (May 24, 2007)

Turning to Ty, Sash says "Cleaning boots? Well, I noticed you didn't hesitate to come, Ty." Sash smiles at Brandon when he arrives, and helps set up camp. As Ty shoots down the branch, Sash smiles: "More." he says simply, unimpressed.[sblock=OOC]Don't worry, Ivellious. Hope things clear up[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2007)

"My parent's sell a fine array of boots; who better to judge the success of your efforts than a well trained merchant." The barbs do not miss a beat. He then yawns a leans against a tree. "I've already provided this start, thus I've put more work into this venture than the lot of you. Everyone's fair, correct?" The grin continues.


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, since no one else is posting...

Sash looks at Ty, and laughs. "Well, I feel better knowing someone is there to bear witness to my success."

Sash begins to start collecting smaller twigs and branches, saving his spells for when he'll need them.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

The hunter moves to sit down nearby, his back resting against the trunk of a tree. He looks around at the others. "So, do you have a plan?"


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2007)

Picking up the branch that Ty shot down from the tree. "You obviously haven't spent much time outdoors Ty, otherwise you'd know that green wood doesn't burn that well.  But I'm sure we're all _deeply_ impressed by your display of occult power."

As the hunter addresses the group Brandon's scowl only seems to get deeper "Firstly I don't like you disapproving tone, if you don't want to be here then go. But to answer your question no we haven't got a plan because Sash and I haven't had a chance to discuss this yet, as we've been _rudely_ interrupted by uninvited guest."

Taking a deep calming breath Brandon manages to wipe the look of annoyance from his face and address the others in a calmer tone of voice. "I don't know about you but I certainly don't believe the rubbish that those _adventurers_ were trying to feed everyone. Perhaps they're sincere perhaps they're just naive.  But t I know what it's like to have everyone think you're dangerous so I think that this Druid should be given a chance to explain his side of the story. Before he gets condemned to death." 

"So I suggest that we find this Druid, I'll approach him and try and talk to him. If he is 'evil' as they claim then no one else but myself will be at risk."


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 8, 2007)

"What, alone? C'mon, Brand, you make it sound like you're the only one who'll have any fun.  I wonder if I've got any spells for location. Give me a sec?"

Sash retrieves his spell book from his belongings and begins to riffle through the pages. "The theory can't be too hard," Sash says to the camp at large, "Sort of like finding music by ear - if you know it's there, you just strain your ears to hear it, and you can work your way to the source. Everyone has a different 'sound' to search for," Sash continues, his hazel eyes twinkling - something about the way he explains the theory makes you want to know more, if just for a second.  "Aha! Stokesky's _Animus Scopere_ - ah. No, wait, this spell only works when you've made a chalk drawing of the person and slathered it with bee's honey. Never mind. I guess we'll just have to find him another way." Sash grins at Weyland "Can you do it?"

[sblock=OOC] Ivellious, hope you don't mind my adding random magic anecdotes through Sash?[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Jun 9, 2007)

"Find a Druid? Aye, no problem. Just burn down a tree and wait for something to kill you for it."


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 13, 2007)

"Are you sure that'll work? I was thinking something more along the lines of looking for footprints."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2007)

Ty shrugs. He does not seem bothered by the insults hurled his way. "Burn down the forest may work, but it wouldn't keep the druid happy. Anyway, real druids don't leave trails. But, one can always be lucky."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 13, 2007)

Alonnd raises an eyebrow. "Burning the forest is, of course, a horrible idea. Many of us make our living in these woods; indeed, much of the meat you eat in town comes from here." The hunter chews on the end of a twig as he looks over the rest of the group. "However, those adventurers did mention something about the druid being in some ruins...and I just happen to know where the nearest ruins are."


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 16, 2007)

"Oh. Well, that's that, then, isn't it? Let's just head over to the ruins."


----------



## Andor (Jun 21, 2007)

Weyland sighs. "If ye must, I suppose we'd best get moving."


----------



## TheMagician (Jul 14, 2007)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## TheMagician (Jul 14, 2007)

Sash nods, and looks to Alonnd "Well, what are we waiting for? Let's go!"


----------

